# Cazzo.



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Man mi ha chiesto di raggiungerlo nel week in un certo posto.
Mattia è a Praga.
In quel certo posto ho amici che potrebbero coprirmi senza problemi.
Lui è li per lavoro.
Mi ha detto che sceglierebbe un albergo diverso dal resto dei dirigenti.

Ho detto no.


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2013)

Perché hai detto no scusa?
Hai fatto 30...fai 31 no?


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Eliade;bt7930 ha detto:
			
		

> Perché hai detto no scusa?
> Hai fatto 30...fai 31 no?


No no.
Se Mattia andasse via un week con una mi incazzerei a mina.
Come dice lothar un conto è farci sesso un conto è passare da sabato mattina a lunedi sera con lui.
Anche perchè...Man ormai lo conosciamo.
Cioè...lasciamo stare.
Mi sono venuti i brividi.
Mi sentirei di oltrepassare un limite.


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe;bt7932 ha detto:
			
		

> No no.
> Se Mattia andasse via un week con una mi incazzerei a mina.
> Come dice lothar un conto è farci sesso un conto è passare da sabato mattina a lunedi sera con lui.
> Anche perchè...Man ormai lo conosciamo.
> ...


Nono...specifica.
Lo conosci tu Man, mica io...
Il Man che conosco io...dite che non è così...:carneval:


----------



## Innominata (5 Aprile 2013)

Il fatto e' che Mattia ti immagina nel tuo week end, nel tuo week end senza di lui, ma nelle tue consuetudini e nel modo che lui conosce delle tue abitudini nei week end. Si vive tranquillamente Tebe per 72 ore nell'immaginazione, e pensare che invece e' tutt'altro e' uno scippo dei suoi pensieri e della sua immaginazione. L'impalcatura e' troppo diversa da una mattinata in motel, quando l'altro parte ci si saluta e in un certo senso gli si dice "ti aspetto e ti penso", mettendo su esplicitamente un aggancio. Per cui fare altrimenti sarebbe il famoso tradimento.


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Eliade;bt7933 ha detto:
			
		

> Nono...specifica.
> Lo conosci tu Man, mica io...
> Il Man che conosco io...dite che non è così...:carneval:


ma no, non c'è da specificare.
..sono io che lo trovo sbagliato.
Cioè.
Vai con tua moglie. Molla i figli a casa e vai con lei no?
O vai da solo e trombati una lì.
Ripeto.
Sono io che non lo trovo giusto. Non è nelle mie corde ecco.
Forse con un altro che ragiona come me ci sarei pure andata, non lo so ma questa la vedo proprio un invasione di campo.
Io dormo con Mattia mica con Man.
E poi scoreggio di notte ecco.
fff:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2013)

Mi e'capiatato anche l'inverso Tebe..estate..mi scappa detto che moglie e figli via..la tipa subito sparo''che bello vengo a dormir a casa tua''..l'avrei uccisa..ma l'infagianai ad arte.A parte che in quel letto nessuna entrera'mai..e neanche in casa..ma brutto Tebe svegliarsi e 'trovarla di fianco.

Sono curioso..come l'ha presa il ''gran uomo''???immagino male..vero???


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Innominata;bt7934 ha detto:
			
		

> Il fatto e' che Mattia ti immagina nel tuo week end, nel tuo week end senza di lui, ma nelle tue consuetudini e nel modo che lui conosce delle tue abitudini nei week end. Si vive tranquillamente Tebe per 72 ore nell'immaginazione, e pensare che invece e' tutt'altro e' uno scippo dei suoi pensieri e della sua immaginazione. L'impalcatura e' troppo diversa da una mattinata in motel, quando l'altro parte ci si saluta e in un certo senso gli si dice "ti aspetto e ti penso", mettendo su esplicitamente un aggancio. *Per cui fare altrimenti sarebbe il famoso tradimento.*



ecco anche se il di più è proprio dormire con qualcuno che non è Mattia.
No no.
Alla fine quando vedo (vedevo) man in motel mento comunque, ma così...
Davvero. La sento un invasione che non voglio.


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

lothar57;bt7936 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi e'capiatato anche l'inverso Tebe..estate..mi scappa detto che moglie e figli via..la tipa subito sparo''che bello vengo a dormir a casa tua''..l'avrei uccisa..ma l'infagianai ad arte.A parte che in quel letto nessuna entrera'mai..e neanche in casa..ma brutto Tebe svegliarsi e 'trovarla di fianco.
> 
> Sono curioso..come l'ha presa il ''gran uomo''???immagino male..vero???


si, immagini bene.
Mi ha liquidata al telefono in tempo zero  e poi Pupillo (l'inconsapevole) mi ha raccontato che ha fatto un cazziatone paura a tutti ed è andato via dall'ufficio senza salutare nessuno.
:unhappy:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2013)

ahahahah..visto Tebe che ormai lo conosco meglio di te????Lui era certo tu accettassi con gioia...e invece colossale smacco,gli brucera'ancora di piu',sapendo che dormirai sola,pur di non stare con lui.Comunque cosa seria..da ven a lunedi'mattina,non si chiede tanto per chiedere...sai Tebe io quando lo proposi,era una notte sola.

Qdo torna lunedi'affila gli artigli miciosi..perche'chissa'quante te ne dice...


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

lothar57;bt7939 ha detto:
			
		

> ahahahah..visto Tebe che ormai lo conosco meglio di te????Lui era certo tu accettassi con gioia...e invece colossale smacco,gli brucera'ancora di piu',sapendo che dormirai sola,pur di non stare con lui.Comunque cosa seria..da ven a lunedi'mattina,non si chiede tanto per chiedere...sai Tebe io quando lo proposi,era una notte sola.
> 
> Qdo torna lunedi'affila gli artigli miciosi..perche'chissa'quante te ne dice...


Rientrerà in ufficio martedi da quanto ho capito...e credo non mi dirà assolutamente nulla.
Se lo conosco un pò farà  finta di non avermelo mai chiesto e niente più proposta motel.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2013)

...si aspettera'che tu lo cerchi....e ''conoscendoti''sara'piu'facile che domattina nasca il nuovo governo.....quindi si incazzera'ancora di piu'...e noi rideremo....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

Ma sei una minchona. Non sarebbe bastato dirgli "Va bene, ma io dormo da sola?"


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi;bt7943 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma sei una minchona. Non sarebbe bastato dirgli "Va bene, ma io dormo da sola?"


Non sarebbe stato possibile, ma anche se lo fosse stato. No.
Non con man.



Ma con te si
:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

oddio sto morendo! Ho guardato uno spezzone di un film porno nella categoria funny dove si svolge  un DP e uno dei lui si toglie e sbagliandosi  viene in faccia all'altro che rimane disgustato!!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Disaule (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe;bt7935 ha detto:
			
		

> ma no, non c'è da specificare.
> ..sono io che lo trovo sbagliato.
> Cioè.
> Vai con tua moglie. Molla i figli a casa e vai con lei no?
> ...


Lo capisco questo sentire, forse partendo da presupposti diversi, ma comprendo bene il senso di invasione, l'entrare in territori che non sono quelli in cui ti ho fatto abitare finora. 
Un weekend fedifrago vale per i traditori seriali, weekend o pomeriggio poco cambia (anche se ne conosco quelli, tipo lothar, con l'orrore del risveglio, che pure comprendo) oppure per coloro che si trovano invischiati in un tradimento che non è solo il tuo giardino privato e segreto di delizie, ma si sta trasformando in un coinvolgimento destabilizzante per la tua vita di coppia. 
Ma se invece sei la mia oasi, dove ritempro mente e corpo, abbiamo quegli spazi, che ci caratterizzano fin dall'inizio, quei tempi, quelle cornici e basta. Il di più non c'entra niente. Fuori luogo, fuori tempo. 
E che fastidiosa delusione che non capisci. E che reagisci negandomi tutto...
Ma lo sapevamo che il mannaro con il suo zegna, una volta saltato il fosso, tende spesso, non sempre, a muoversi su binari 'tradizionali' (l'amante la porti in motel e ci fai il weekend, se capita).

Speriamo che la bruciatura del rifiuto rimargini presto.




vogliamo man!!!!!


----------

